# Small backyard "trail" idea



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

Though i have a couple spots not too far from me to ride here in michigan, I find myself home ALOT, and unable to get out and ride, wich leaves me with tooling around in the front yard. My backyard is more or less wasted space, I have a huge oak tree wich kills all of the grass, and is constantly dropping twigs and such. However, asside from the oak tree, the back yard is fairly wide open, so i figure why not try a small track.

Trying to incorporate atleast 1 jump, and a small elevated tech section. I already have a platform that is 54" tall that i will use for the drop in, so you can get a lil speed in this cramped area.

Yard is approx. 40' wide by 35' or so deep. with a privacy fence along the back, as well as sides.

The width of the dirt portion of the track will be defined by wear most of the riding is and im figuring the wood/bridge/tech part will be about 18" wide or so.

Also, im trying not to get too crazy or technical, as I have friends who im sure will want to ride it on there 20" bikes.

Here is a quick sketch i came up with thismorning while drinking my morning coffee in the yard. I have never designed a track before, and given the small area im working with, i would really appreciate your critisizm, comments, and suggestions.

the wood section of this will be built primarily using cut up pallets wich i have acces to alot of.

anyway, check out the pic, and let me know what you think.


----------



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh, and sorry about the crappy sketch, i will draw it up on my comp. later.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

look into a pump track. It will give you flow and speed. then add in the features.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Take a look at www.leelikesbikes.com

Lots of info on pump tracks. And even do a search on things like Pisca and Flicker, had one guy who did a paved pump track in his landscaped back yard. It was almost enough to convince the wife when we get the next house, almost.

JmZ


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

It looks good. Here's an idea that could use some of the middle area... 

Where your wooden catwalk makes its bend, have a second option of a teeter that drops you into the middle toward your 40' note. In that area also build a berm that will turn you toward the elevated platform where you'll climb a skinny back up. I'd also add some rollers to that 32' straight.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Same situation here - trails nearby but can't get to them as often as I like. Small yard with 4 huge oaks, privacy fence. Also using reclaimed pallet wood for features.

My idea was to have alternate routes as much as possible to keep it from being one lap after another of the same thing. So I have features right beside each other. For example between my house & my neighbors driveway there's about 12 feet of empty space. I put in four 8' long bridge sections (these are 18" wide so my boy can ride his bmx as well), and next to that I put down a couple of tons of big ass rocks, one at a time, to make a techy rock garden. After the bridge passes between my house & the neighbors garage there are some skinnier bridges that branch off of the main bridge (only 12' long, 8" wide). Back behind the sole remaining flower garden (eliminated all the rest!) is a section with a dirt path to the side (for the boy) and a longer skinny with a rock lead in to a flat-top log to another 8" wide bridge. I plan on putting some more big ass rocks in an empty stretch there to give three alternate lines. I'm working on a wooden berm for the back corner to help carry some speed into my little 3' tall jump, with another 12" tall jump beside (for the boy again).

All my stuff is movable so that there won't be any problem with the city. When I'm not around for a couple of days I put it all (except the log & rocks) in the garage. 

My neighbors already thought I was a nut before I started this (that happens when they see you packing up your kayak at 6:00 in the morning when it's 15 degrees out) and this hasn't changed thier opinion. But to hell with everyone elses opinion - I wanna ride! I make twenty laps, riding the rocks & jumping every lap, and it's a nice little workout.

As for your sketch - how about some lines across the center of the loop - like spokes inside a wheel. Throw in a couple of log rides - you can practice skinnies along the length or hop over them in the other direction. And find some big ass rocks!!!


Steve Z


----------



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

I thought about some sort of alternate route or routes through the center. Im really trying to not make the WHOLE backyard a track. i have a fire pit back there in the center, and the wife likes to lay out in the sun when she can, so i need to save some space.

Im sure there will be lots of changes as i start this project, like i said, i brainstormed it over coffe this-morning.

I guess the biggest thing is, i want to make sure that a 30' and a 35' straight will be big enough to hit any jumps. im not expecting nothing huge, but i have to incorporate a somewhat fast area with atleast 1 decent jump and maybe some whoops or rolls.


----------



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW, just checked out www.leelikesbikes.com , Oh boy the wife is in for a surprise :devil:


----------



## ownakona (Jun 2, 2009)

I have to agree with making alternate lines. I have my own backyard track around a pond. It's a wonderful pump track but I quickly made a line across it with a log. However it's tooo technical for the flow of the rest of the track. I'm working right now on making a bridge across it that works with the rest of the flow. A little more work but sometimes you just want to go with the flow.
So I suggest build yourself a pump track with room to expand with technical options. Might I suggest a teeter totter? :thumbsup: 
Hope to see some pics.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Found the flicker pics...


__
https://flic.kr/p/2044925912

Another good one...


__
https://flic.kr/p/2827478233

JmZ


----------



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

JmZ said:


> Found the flicker pics...
> 
> 
> __
> ...


yeah, i seen both of them yesterday, as well as MANY others, spent about 4 hours yesterday reading, and looking at pics/vids of pump tracks. I came up with a few rough ideas, and marked them out with spray paint, just to get a better visual. Im prettey sure i have the basic track layed out, now it will be placing the jumps, rolls and whoops.

I did also plan ahead a little bit for a tech section, it will be later on down the road. but the idea i have in my head will be 2 main lines.

1. the pump track
2. first half will be pump track, then a slowly inclining tech section, that will end on a plateau wich will drop you back down into the pump track, almost seemlesly, so you can continue around.

In my head, and what i have painted in the yard seems sweet so far, just have to draw it up, and come up with some exact measurements.

gonna be a fun summer.

OH. and the wife is losing her tanning spot :nono:


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

how about putting in a wooden figure 8 TTF in the middle
something like this


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Lotsa different routes on that plan. Looks cool.

Steve Z


----------

